# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  Zoom H1 Users

## Marc Berman

Hi,

I've got a question for any H1 users out there? I got mine a couple of weeks ago and I've encountered a problem. It eats batteries. I put in a new battery and record for 1 hour, turn it off and three days later the battery is dead. I've contacted the store and will be exchanging it for another one. I was just wondering if anyone else has this the same issue.

----------


## EdHanrahan

Haven't used my older Zoom in several years, but:  Are you sure that it's really off?  Mine needs the input and/or output unplugged to truly isolate the battery.  Three days would definitely kill it.

----------


## Marc Berman

The new H1 has a sliding switch. You slide it down and hold for 1 sec. until the unit starts (displays "HI") or stops (displays "goodbye"). I turn the unit off getting the goodbye and three days later - dead battery.

----------


## ballynally

> The new H1 has a sliding switch. You slide it down and hold for 1 sec. until the unit starts (displays "HI") or stops (displays "goodbye"). I turn the unit off getting the goodbye and three days later - dead battery.


same with my h4n. i also was careful switching it off properly. i have however set the rec. up a certain way w a number of filters. tweaking the setup costs battery power. but, like you, the battery seems to go dead really quickly, even when you change the type of battery. i keep it powered up when i record cause i can't take the risk of taking it somewhere and be left without power. it sucks, because i want to take it places where i MIGHT record and don't want to carry power/ lead all the time.

----------


## Darren Bailey

I think this is a common problem with a lot of modern electrical gadgets. They've got the displays producing so much information that the batteries can't handle it. A lot of modern digital cameras et al are the same. Give it five to ten years and the power sources may have caught up with the hardware.

----------


## Jon Hall

I own a Tascam DR07 which is very similar to the H1. Batteries are good for about 3 days. I use two sets of rechargeable batteries so other than the time to recharge, I always have batteries. Between teaching students and my own practicing, I use my recorder daily. It uses a lot more power to record than it does during play back.

----------


## Don Grieser

I've had batteries in my H2 (turned off) for over a couple weeks and it doesn't drain them. I just got an 8gb card for it--it shows 12 hour and 30 minutes of recording time at 16/44.1 and it came with a card reader so I hope the files will transfer quicker to the computer.

----------


## Marc Berman

> I hope the files will transfer quicker to the computer.


Don - You will see a big difference between the card reader and USB. I also have a H2 and don't bother with USB transfer.

I think some people have misunderstood my H1 problem. I understand about modern electronics using up batteries. My H2 goes through AA's very quickly. The problem with the H1 is that I can put in a new battery never turn it on and a few days later the battery is dead.

----------


## Bertram Henze

Many of these electronic thingies use power even when switched off, in fact the switch does not really switch off power but just shuts down the software. Then the device is not dead, just sleeping and dreaming - e.g. about running its clock, if there is a sudden cable connection that would wake it up, you name it. One of the reasons is that people want to start their devices quickly when they are needed - those machines got to be prepared for that and sleep on their toes. You'd be shocked to learn what your mobile phone does on its own while "switched off"...

Take the batteries out after switching off, and put them in again before switching on - then you might find out, e.g. from an error message, what the device wanted to do while you're not looking.

----------


## Marc Berman

Bertram,

I agree about using power when off. I just think that there is a design issue if indeed the H1 uses a battery up in three days of no use. I've sent back the unit for an exchange and will see if the problem is with the unit or the design. If it is the design I think that it is funny that one of the selling points is that you can get 10 hours of recording on one battery. Because you better get it done all in one day.

----------


## Jim DeSalvio

I have noticed that mine also goes through batteries quickly.  Now that I have read your posts about consumption while "off", it might explain why the batteries are almost exhausted after a prolonged rest period.  

The darn thing works so well otherwise, I just put fresh batteries in and move on. 

When will there be some real breakthroughs in battery technology?

----------


## Steve-o

Rats.  I have one on order and am now concerned.  What would happen if you remove the battery between uses?  Would you loose set up info and have to go through a set up process to use it anew?  I have a bluetooth computer keyboard that eats batteries and I just remove one between each use.

----------


## Doug Brock

Huh. For what it's worth, I bought an H4N a couple of months ago. I've used it briefly here and there about ten times, working on a little multitracking, trying it out as an audio interface, experimenting with the various options, comparing WAV recording to mp3 recording, etc., and I'm still on the original batteries...

----------


## DMosher

I just got an H4n a little while back myself.  I don't know if I'm "teckie" enough to figure out the manual and all that it can do.  I'm wondering if I shouldn't just stick with the 12 track I've got, sell the H4n, and invest in another mandolin--definitely an octave this time!

----------


## Doug Brock

Those tools (like the H4n and probably most every invention ever sold) sure are better on paper than they are in actual use!  :Smile:

----------


## stevepodcaster

I thought I was the only one with this post problem.  I did try something though, I just turned on the recorder, with a new battery and just started recording.  I was able to record almost 6 hours (when I turned it off).  Quality was fine, battery showed only one level was down.  Lets see if the battery holds more charge this time.

----------


## Rob Gerety

> When will there be some real breakthroughs in battery technology?


My iPod seems to go forever and recharges very quickly.  Great little recorder. Highly recommended.  The iPhone does  a good job too.

----------


## Marc Berman

FYI - I received a replacement H1 yesterday. I put in a new Duracell AA. After 24 Hours it's still showing a full charge. The previous one I had would have already started to show a drop in charge. I did have to wait for this one because the vendor was out of stock. I'm wondering if there was a firmware update.

----------


## jazzweezel

Hi Marc, I am having the same issue as yourself regarding battery drain.
I have a couple of support calls in with Zoom, one of which has resulted in a confirmation of a current drain when off on their test units.  However, I am not convinced that the current draw they have measured would result in anything like the battery drain rate we have seen.

Anyway, you think you might have a firmware revision?

You can check the firmware on start up of the unit, it is the number above "H1" on the display when you turn it on - what does your new unit say?

----------


## Dave Schimming

I have had no unusual battery problems with my Zoom, no worse than other electronic stuff. I primarily use rechargeable batteries and keep an extra set of rechargeables in reserve.

----------


## Marc Berman

> Anyway, you think you might have a firmware revision


jazzweezel -
I'm running version 1/02. I've had a battery in since Monday and it's still on full charge. My first one would have definitely drained the battery by now. I got it from B&H Photo and they had them before everyone else. I didn't check the firmware version on that one. As I said in my last post I did have to wait for B&H to get the replacement in.

Just curious - did  you contact Zoom or Samson (the distributor)? I called Samson tech support when I first ran into this issue and their response was "Don't know anything about the problem and return it where you bought it".

If it is a firmware fix hopefully it will eventually be posted on Samson's web site. That's where I get the updates for my H2.

You might want to think about exchanging it for a "new" one. Just curious what is the serial number on yours? Mine is 20581.

----------


## jazzweezel

Mine is firmware 1/02 also.  Maybe this is not a firmware issue then?  I wonder if there has been some hardware revision?

I contacted both Zoom and Samson.

Samson, whilst only being a distributor, did test a few units for battery drain but did not find an issue.

Zoom Japan said no-one had complained of this issue and they were unaware of battery drain problems.

The local Zoom rep (I am in UK) had their tech do some testing.  He found a current drain was present when off, but it would take a month to drain an OK AA cell at the drain he found. They did however pass his findings in response to my enquiry on to Japan.

I believe I had one of the first batch into the UK, whether this makes any difference I have no idea, but my serial is in the 12000's.

----------


## Marc Berman

So maybe it's a hardware fix or I just got lucky with this one. I'll let you know 
how things go with it.

----------


## Marc Berman

Last Update - My replacement is working fine. Since jazzweezel's and my new one have the same version of firmware I'm leaning towards a hardware issue. My only suggestion to anyone who has this problem is return it for a replacement.

----------


## jazzweezel

Can confirm it is a hardware issue.
Zoom JP have confirmed that a small batch have dodgy capacitors.
Sending back for exchange.

----------


## Marc Berman

Thanks for the update.

----------


## Trip

my batteries last forever......very impressed with the the new H1

----------


## parttimepicker

You are not alone.  I just received on for the holidays that had the same problem.  I sent it back and the new one works perfectly.
Thanks for starting this thread as it made my internal "am I nuts or is this not right" debate much shorter, allowing me to re-direct my energy to playing!

----------


## Aaron Getting

Dodgy capacitor! Typical I would get a bad one. Thanks for the intel, I have now located my country's distributor through the website and will be getting this taken care of!

I would love some advice for either tips on how to get the best sound out of my H1 or post production tips. I primarily am using this as a boom mic for my digital video camera And to capture background sounds for ambience. Sometimes I will be using this to capture live performances of musicians. 

In particular, for interviews how close to the person is ideal for recording them speaking?
Anything I should avoid doing?
Any effects that work well with enhancing people talking?

Thanks in advance for any advice given.

----------


## tprior

I use an H2 all the time, over 5 hours on 2x AA batteries.  

I record most band gigs ( 4 sets) no issues but I do turn it off after each set, not for battery life but rather file size !

The H1 should be equivalent.  But run your own test, stick in a couple of new batteries and turn it on while watching tv or something..monitor the time. Before taking any portable device out on the road we should really know it's actual window of battery life, with a real world test.  

However, the H2 has only   on/off, no hold so I can see where that could be a cause of confusion. I have a small portable Coby MP3/Video thing and that also has a HOLD on the on/off where I have run the battery down not realizing it was in the hold mode. 

t

----------

